# SternTrawler (GrampianWarrior)



## GrampianWarrior (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,, I am not a skilled modelmaker but wrote this thread in the hope that you guys might be able to help , does anyone have any information where I could get a model kit of a sterntrawler from the 1970s 1980s timeframe a kit of the vessel above would be to much to hope for,, thx for your time , 

I have a picture of the type of vessel i am looking for but endless web searchs have been no good


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Grampian Warrior*

*Grampian Warrior* - On the occasion of your first post may I extend a warm welcome to you – Hopefully, and such is the strength and depth of the SN Membership, someone will be able to step forward with advice and guidance on this one, as we are lucky enough to have a whole raft of quality modellers on board. In the meantime, thank you for joining, enjoy the site and _Bon Voyage. _


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage. Try the following http://www.myhobbystore.com/ProductsList/mcs/CategoryID/76/GroupID/4/CatName/Trawler+Plans/

Or do a google search with Model stern trawler and several sites pop up


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

hi Grampian Warrior, if you go onto a web site of a company www.modelsbydesign.co.uk and on the top left of their home page click onto "our boats" you will find a whole list of model hulls.
almost at the bottom of that page there is a hull that I made the moulds for some years ago of the MARR's stern trawler Norina/Idena at 1:50 scale which makes a nice sized little boat. 
at this scale you can also buy many proprietory scale fittings for the boat without having to scratch build everything.
also it comes with a general builders manual, a rudder skeg /rudder and a materials pack to aid building......in fact all you need to start building your first Marr's boat.
happy building. neil.(Thumb)


----------

